# Cutter is EVERYWHERE



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Alright, I know that many people on the board have bought from Cutter, and if they weren't thousands of miles from where I live, I would too... But, imagine my surprise when tonight, I'm driving near Tulane on my way home and find myself behind a Silver/Grey Audi A4 with California tags and a Cutter Motors license plate holder.

Probably a student. Of course, they should have bought a BMW, but at least they went to Cutter, right?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

That is so cool.

I wish that I knew who the owner of that particular
vehicle was...

What year A4 was it; old body style (pre-2002) or new??

Thanks for the post!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Maybe someone else took one of Jon's car out for a very LONG joyride?

Hey Jon, whatever happened to that CRIMINAL who took one of your cars off the lot?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

4ZEVxxx is probably a November or early December registration.

Sounds like Daddy bought their kid a new car to drive to college with.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Nice Christmas present. And I didn't even get to see if she (assuming it was a she) was cute.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *Maybe someone else took one of Jon's car out for a very LONG joyride?
> 
> Hey Jon, whatever happened to that CRIMINAL who took one of your cars off the lot? *


Dan,

That felon got off with minimal time spent in the slammer,
considering the gravity of the crime...

The D.A. in Oregon tried to get some restitution
out of him, but the perp was broke...



We did manage to retail the A4 shortly after it was recovered...



jrubens said:


> *Nice Christmas present. And I didn't even get to see if she (assuming it was a she) was cute. *


Too bad you couldn't I.D. it, j....


----------



## 2002tii (Jan 24, 2003)

Sorry if I am of topic 
before this thread I had no idea Cutter Motors sold so many brands. We are in the market for an A4 Avant 1.8 auto. I looked in your web site but could not find where to ask for a quote. 
Does your dealer do any internet sales? If so please point me in the right direction.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Kindly use the contact info provided here!

:thumbup:

No Hassle Quote Request


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I'll watch out for it


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

There's a Steel Grey 330Ci with a Cutter license plate thingy that lives on Overlea RD, in Bethesda, MD.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *There's a Steel Grey 330Ci with a Cutter license plate thingy that lives on Overlea RD, in Bethesda, MD.  *


It's got to be someone from the board...
:dunno:

If you ever see it again (up close) get me the last 7 digits
of the VIN number...


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

I am sure you'll be looking, Nate. I saw (her) at Broadway and Fountainbleau heading toward Claiborne.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

jrubens said:


> *I am sure you'll be looking, Nate. I saw (her) at Broadway and Fountainbleau heading toward Claiborne. *


I'm sure I'll see it. I have seen Several Audis with California plates, I'll be sure to look at the frame next time.

Maybe get a pic for Jon


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *It's got to be someone from the board...
> :dunno:
> 
> If you ever see it again (up close) get me the last 7 digits
> of the VIN number... *


Will do.

It's a 2001 Step with Sport, and a black (I think) interior, driven by an elderly woman.


----------



## mtnbound (Jan 17, 2003)

Hmm...all this chatting about Cutter holders has spawned a shameless thought in my head - Jon, any chance of getting a holder in some way? I just got my 330 2 months ago and bought via private party, but Cutter is a pretty special place for me. 

(Disclaimer: Sappiness ahead - don't say I didn't warn you)

I graduated from UCSB and was still a student when Cutter first expanded into Santa Barbara. I often drove by Cutter in my 1981 Datsun 200sx (with a missing front seat, thanks to my Rugby-player roomate), drooling over the various cars that were well out of my reach. I remember telling myself numerous times that "someday" I'd be in a position to have a beauty of my own.

Now, 8 years, a Honda Civic, and tons of 14+hr Silicon Valley days later, I finally was able to reach that goal with my 330 Cab. I know I didn't purchase the car from you, but I thought a little piece of plastic would be a pretty cool reminder of what first spawned my infatuation.

Sorry to bore everyone with my sappy drivel, but seeing all the enthusiasm over Cutter sparked quite a few memories for me.


----------

